# What is this?



## INSierra (Apr 29, 2015)

It may be a long shot, but does anyone know what type of wood this is?  It has a pretty strong smell to it when being turned.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 29, 2015)

If it smells like horse urine it might be elm, but it could be lots of things.

Ed


----------



## INSierra (Apr 29, 2015)

Does RedWood have an odor when turned?  I thought that may be it.  It is sort of a pungent pine smell, but the grain is pretty tight.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 29, 2015)

Possibly cypress?
Top piece looks a little like this - but hard to tell for sure with such small pieces.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/perso...onterey macnabs ncsu219 end grain s50 web.htm


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 29, 2015)

The redwood that I have turned does not have much of an odor. Redwood is also very light in terms of weight. If it has a pine type smell, possibly Douglas fir or maybe one of the other fir trees? Just a guess.


----------

